# Alberton Gorge Clarkfork River



## grantc80 (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm planning on floating the Alberton gorge this weekend and was wondering if anybody has been on the river in the recent past? Strainers, jams, or any other hazards a guy needs to be aware of? Thanks for the help!


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

I saw some friends photos from last weekend on facebook. No problems reported. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## grantc80 (Nov 8, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

I've been seeing boats headed down there every weekend for the last month. It must be clear. But I havent been in there myself this year. The CF hasn't really risen at all yet so I'd say youre good to go.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Just saw another group of photos from today. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------

